
Our Response To Unsealed Court Documents In Dajaz1 Domain Seizure - jamesbritt
http://dajaz1.com/our-response-to-unsealed-court-documents-in-dajaz1-domain-seizure/
======
davidu
Andrew Bridges @ Fenwick has gone to bat over this case when others largely
ignored it. At Stanford he blasted the entertainment industry lawyers over
this case and they just shrugged. The impact of the entertainment industry's
actions and lobbying are perverse and have far-reaching implications for
startups and our economy.

Hopefully this story doesn't end here and Bridges gets a pound of flesh from
these people.

------
joering2
_"The government should be embarrassed for keeping that information from the
court."_

Well, this is that transparent and lovable government Mr. Obama promised us.
Can all those bubble-heads that voted for "change" see it now? Can they?

~~~
joering2
no worries, I know this will be downvoted, BUT this just shows how pissed I
am. We wasted last 4 years so much...

------
thespin
I have had a special love for music all my life.

But I sometimes wish I did not know what I now know about the Recording
Industry in America and how they do "business".

I simply do not see music the same way.

These people are disgusting. They are a taint on something that should be
pure. They are like drug pushers, and music is the drug.

Even if they paid my "salary" as an artist, I could not sleep well knowing
what they do. I need to read that quote from Jagger again to remind myself
musicians, despite supporting the RIAA, do recognise music is more than an
"industry".

The RIAA's short-lived empire will someday fall. And music lovers in the
future will look back and realise that, like those who loved music before
there was an "industry", they are much better off than we were.

~~~
sixothree
Agreed. I feel sick every time I spend money on music; so I don't. I'm done.
No more.

~~~
methoddk
I get that same feeling.

